# Lyn Weber EG-1



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

Just saw this today and as a fan of the HG-1, was intrigued. Smaller footprint than the EK, unimodal 80mm burrs, anti-static....would be good to see one of these in action. Anyone seen or heard of any being trialled?

http://dailycoffeenews.com/2015/12/09/lyn-weber-workshops-unveils-high-end-single-dose-grinder-for-cafes/


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Was discussed a week or so ago, cant find the thread now....


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?28009-EG1-new-player-on-the-motorised-grinder-market


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

"Unimodal"? I know the Daily Coffee News article says this, but there isn't anything on the Lyn Weber site that claims this? Grinders are typically more unimodal the coarser they are set, less so the finer they are set.

Otherwise, it looks very interesting.


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

ahhh thanks for the link, I searched but couldn't find it. I'm interested to see who trials it and how they get on...price be damned, its the theory I like


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Tom Chips ( USA ) from HB has one at the moment ...

Dem grinders will be severe pounds though


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

He recently posted about grinding for espresso at 200 rpm!!!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Tom Chips ( USA ) from HB has one at the moment ...
> 
> Dem grinders will be severe pounds though


How much do you reckon ? 1600 quid ?


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

More like 2500


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

$4000 dollars plus ( shipping and tax included ? )


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

So in the dream realms then...


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Rob666 said:


> So in the dream realms then...


I think we're talking 2nd or 3rd dream level stuff right here.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Eg1 and a Speedster......


----------



## Thor_7 (Apr 4, 2018)

Seems like the EG-2 is in developing: https://www.facebook.com/lynweberworkshops/


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

Interesting! Not that I would ever be able to afford one

A wild guess It uses bigger burrs from either SSP or Ditting with magnetic fasting.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Dylan said:


> Eg1 and a Speedster......


I've had shots on the Speedster done on an EG-1 when I picked it up. I would've been tempted to buy @EricC 's if I hadn't got the M3


----------



## JackHK (Aug 26, 2017)

Thor_7 said:


> Seems like the EG-2 is in developing: https://www.facebook.com/lynweberworkshops/


It's a EG-1 v2


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Rhys said:


> I've had shots on the Speedster done on an EG-1 when I picked it up. I would've been tempted to buy @EricC 's if I hadn't got the M3


Maybe it's time to upgrade your M3! I'm selling my Titus.....


----------

